
Gnome Shell UX Plans - butz
https://blogs.gnome.org/shell-dev/2020/04/15/gnome-shell-ux-plans/
======
esarbe
I like Gnome shell. It keeps out of my way and I can do everything I need to
do without every having to lay hands on the mouse.

I think most people complaining about Gnome are trying to use it either like
Windows or like OSX. That of course won't work and thus they run into issues
left and right. That's a shame, because the Gnome workflow has something to
it.

------
dancemethis
Can't wait to see what they'll remove from the users the choice of next.

~~~
esarbe
I did a down vote on your comment because it's just trolling.

~~~
dancemethis
Duly noted. As a long-time GNOME user I felt trolled by multiple statements
over the 3.X years that can _very_ reasonably be reduced to "we consider the
user base not very smart, so we'll cut completely a feature instead of even
giving them the chance to put it back through an advanced setting and that's
our way or the highway".

As was answered to you, 'twas just sarcasm while looking at the wounds in my
figurative heart, and while you are entitled to your interpretation of it as
trolling, it sounds fairly incorrect since I'm not even seeking official GNOME
communication endpoints and picking on them directly. Trolling is sort of
directed towards a target rather than random venting.

------
Darmody
I installed Ubuntu 20.04 two days ago because my old system wasn't supported
anymore.

I've tried very hard to work with Gnome Shell but there are several essential
things that I can't get over. How is it possible that in 2020 a DE doesn't
work well on more than 1 monitor? I mean, it works, but not how it should. I
won't say anything about the top bar only showing on the primary monitor but
if I'm focusing on another monitor and I hit the meta button to see the menu
to search for an app or a file I have to check the main monitor.

I could partially fix this with an extension but it's not updated and it won't
work with the current Gnome version.

So I had to install Unity, which is unsupported and has some bugs but at least
doesn't stop me from doing basic things and doesn't get on my way.

As a linux user is frustrating. I don't understand it. I can't see myself
using anything else besides Unity for the foreseable future.

~~~
shock
As stupid as it sounds, some of it might be because they are emulating MacOS:
a few years back, I found it infuriating that when I hit Alt-Tab on MacOS, the
window list would appear on the primary monitor, not on the monitor where the
mouse cursor was.

------
op03
For app launching I really like what they did with windows phone -
[https://www.windowscentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/sty...](https://www.windowscentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2018/01/launcher-10-app-
drawer.jpg)

Activities spatial layout too maybe requires a single column option of all the
open window tabs that can be scrolled through. Will keep the UI consistent
with what everyone is used to on their phones. The grid view of window thumbs
I find a bit hard to locate stuff esp when my terminals and editors have
similar themes. Idk what the down side is but I am imagining using the mouse
wheel to scroll through a single vertical column of all open windows.

------
qnxub
Perhaps if they are aiming for the mainstream they should add some creature
comforts like window buttons for minimizing and maximizing.

~~~
esarbe
Why would you want do do that?

